# Yamaha c25 flywheel is stuck



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

100 push ups for a week, come back with the puller and a hammer.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

A puller that has 3 bolts should get it off. Hit the center bolt of the puller with a brass hammer with tension on the bolts and it should pop off. If there is enough clearance, run the flywheel nut down even with the top of the crankshaft to keep from damaging the threads. Just when you are ready to give up, it will pop off.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

If you remove the nut does everything look clean at the crank snout/flywheel interface? I should think that a 3 bolt puller would work, but it seems like you've tried it without luck.

Penetrating oil around the crank snout and an impact on the puller can help too. I feel like the vibration from an impact wrench can help the penetrating oil work its way in a little better.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Great advise so far! Make sure to clean the oil off the shaft and out of the flywheel before re installing or you run the risk of the lubricant allowing the flywheel to pull down too far causing damage! Run the puller down with an impact and smack the bolt with a brass hammer as described above. If she don’t pop, hit it with the impact again. If she still don’t pop, leave puller on and tight for the night and walk away. Next morning, hit it with the impact again followed by the brass hammer!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Hey JC, any chance that it's a left handed thread? Seriously!


Nah, tapered shaft/friction fit.


----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks for all the help guys. This week I will be trying to see if I can get it off. I’ll keep everyone updated.


----------

